# Adobe Updates Photoshop CS6 and Illustrator CS6 with Retina Support



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 11, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/adobe-updates-photoshop-cs6-and-illustrator-cs6-with-retina-support/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/adobe-updates-photoshop-cs6-and-illustrator-cs6-with-retina-support/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Full Retina Support

</strong>Adobe has updated Photoshop CS6 and Illustrator CS6 with full Retina support.</p>
<p><strong>From Adobe

</strong><em>“With this update, customers can see more detail in images, text, and in the Illustrator user interface when working on high-resolution displays, including the new Retina display available on MacBook Pro. The HiDPI feature in Illustrator is currently only available on Mac OS. It is expected to be available in the future on additional operating systems.”</em></p>
<p>The update should be available from Adobe via the updater.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pakosouthpark (Dec 11, 2012)

a few months have passed since retina first came..
adobe is so lazy! shame there is no proper competitors for them. google should start into the business!


----------



## Harry Muff (Dec 11, 2012)

This is only half the story. They've also released PS 13.1 which adds new features. 


However if you bought it outright and not on Creative Cloud then too bad. 13.1 is CC only.




Nice...


----------



## bsbeamer (Dec 12, 2012)

pakosouthpark said:


> a few months have passed since retina first came..
> adobe is so lazy! shame there is no proper competitors for them. google should start into the business!



Actually, maybe Apple should have given them the full head's up? It's that fine line Apple walks down with their new products. Adobe had to rebuild the ENTIRE UI of Photoshop for HDPI compliance. And lazy? Hardly the case considering all of the improvements they've made to their entire product line over the past few years, especially after the FCP-X debacle.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 12, 2012)

And what else did Adobe break along the way? For one, the Print Size button is missing from the Hand Tool. I have used this since way back in the beginning, Photoshop 4 (not CS 4) for me. Now it's gone!!!!!


----------

